# Photographers-Family Portrait any recommendations??



## newgirl (25 May 2005)

Thinking of having family portrait done. Am on the southside of Dublin. Have priced some of the local studio guys and they charge on average about 80 for the sitting and then a large framed photo (about A3 size) is about 250. Only thing is am very specific about dates and am having trouble getting a booking. Only option is an evening which may not be the best with 2 small kid. Have come across this crowd call imagestudios (who have a website, just add .ie) they are mobile and only charge 40 for the sitting in your own home. They don't frame the pictures but they are only charging about 10-30 per picture?? Has anybody used these guys before or have any feedback?? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ash (25 May 2005)

I have no information on imagestudios but there are a lot of very good amateur photographers around, many of them attached to photography groups or clubs.  If you know of one, or you know someone who knows of one, chances are there'll be someone who could help you out, and probably for less than the fees you quoted.
Best of luck.  I think formalised family portraits, not necessarily formal family photographs are a wonderful idea.


----------



## sherib (26 May 2005)

Recently I was told about a new firm of photographers in Dun Laoghaire - near the Bloomfield Centre on the main street.  The person who told me said they took the most amazing pictures of families and are great with children.  Sorry I can't give you the name but if you're anywhere near there maybe you could check it out.


----------



## Gordanus (26 May 2005)

I got mine done in a studio on Rathgar Rd, at the Rathgar end.  Next to a piano shop.  Can't remember name, but the assisstant was brilliant when it came to picking out the photos to enlarge and print.  I'd pick one, and she'd go "but there's a bit of a shadow on your nose" (I was looking at the kids) and pick out a much better one.


----------



## MonsieurBond (26 May 2005)

Gordanus said:
			
		

> I got mine done in a studio on Rathgar Rd, at the Rathgar end. Next to a piano shop. Can't remember name, but the assisstant was brilliant when it came to picking out the photos to enlarge and print. I'd pick one, and she'd go "but there's a bit of a shadow on your nose" (I was looking at the kids) and pick out a much better one.



Photogenic in Dalkey are very good with family portraits and especially good with kids.

I recommend them - I and my brother have used several times.

(Careful - it's photogenic.ie. Photogenic.com is something else entirely!)

They are not cheap,  but I suppose you get what you pay for. 

Is the studio in Rathgar [broken link removed]crowd? Used them before and they were very good. They do a lot of weddings.


----------



## ThomasJ (26 May 2005)

I would recommend Roger Digan Photography..

They are based by The Naas Rd and are very good and reasonably Priced..

Call them on 01 4659954


----------



## Gordanus (28 May 2005)

Just had a quick look at the back of the portraits - It was Gareth Miller in Rathgar.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 May 2005)

> (Careful - it's photogenic.ie. Photogenic.com is something else entirely!)
> 
> They are not cheap, but I suppose you get what you pay for.


You're referring to the former rather than the latter, I presume...?


----------



## DeborahMc (4 Nov 2009)

David Frain is very good (photographed my wedding down in Carlow) 
He did a fantastic job, and I know he has been published in some magazines. 
He's also done portraits for my sister, and is very reasonable. 

See his website here www.frainphoto.com.


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Nov 2009)

Welcome to AAM, DeborahMc. For your first post, you've dug up a four-and-a-half-year-old thread to recommend a photographer's services.

Would you have any connection to same that you'd like to declare?


----------



## randombloke (4 Nov 2009)

Well Dr Moriarty,

Nothing gets past you...!


----------

